

College degrees awarded per capita in the U.S.A. - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/12/college-degrees-awarded-per-capita-in-the-usa/

======
oxalo
I'm curious what the cause of the dip is in the 90's. Anyone have any ideas on
what could've caused that? Price of school, societal trends, etc.

~~~
rhiever
There have been several theories suggested on /r/dataisbeautiful -- come check
it out:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/27ypq1/coll...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/27ypq1/college_degrees_awarded_per_capita_in_the_usa_oc/)

------
001sky
This is eye-opening (in one chart):

[http://www.randalolson.com/wp-content/uploads/all-degrees-
pc...](http://www.randalolson.com/wp-content/uploads/all-degrees-pc-over-
time.png)

Master's degrees in particular stand out.

